# Suche versierten Bike-Techniker in N/Fü



## Markus996 (21. April 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich suche jemanden im Raum Nürnberg/Fürth, der mir mein Schaltwerk gegen ein anderes auswechselt. Am besten die nächsten Tage. Ich habe keinen Kettennieter hier (und leider auch keine bzw. schlechte Erfahrungen mit Shimano+billig Nietdrücker) und die Werkstätten müssten das Rad z.Zt. etwas länger dort behalten... Außerdem bin ich mit deren Leistungen, obwohl ich den Service mitbezahle nicht mehr zufrieden, d.h. ich bekomme kein Service mehr, obwohl ich teuer dafür zahle... na wie auch immer...

Entlohnung: Bargeld und/oder Topfpflanzen in diversen Größen

Was zu tun ist: Kette öffnen und runter, altes Schaltwerk raus und neues drauf und die Kette auch wieder drauf (Shimano-Ersatznietstift habe ich nicht). Das Schaltwerk einstellen kann ich eigentlich selber, aber kann auch gemacht werden. Wobei das nicht nötig sein müsste, wenn der Zug an der selben Stelle angeklemmt wird. Kette ist eine Shimano HG73, altes Schaltwerk Deore, das neue ein XTR.

Wäre dankbar, wenn das jemand machen könnte!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Beelzebub (22. April 2004)

warum so umständlich???

bau das untere schaltwerkrädchen aus, lockere die schraube vom oberen rädchen etwas und schon kannst du deine kette aushängen.schaltwerk abbauen,neues montieren und genauso da verfahren. geht also ohne kette trennen und neu vernieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus996 (22. April 2004)

Hi,

habe ich mir auch überlegt so zu machen, dachte dann aber zuviel Gefummel...
Dann hab ich´s aber doch so gemacht, das Deore Schaltwerk ging auch relativ leicht runter. Beim Öffnen des unteren Rades beim XTR-Schaltwerk (960er) hat es dann "Knack" gemacht und so eine kleine Metallplatte, Durchmesser etwa ein halber Zentimter ist abgesprungen und ist futsch (das Metallstückchen). So ein Mist! Ist auch so ein orangenes Pulver dran. Was ist das eigentlich für ein Stück? Am Deore ist sowas nicht. Wie fest muss dann angezogen werden? Einen Kompromiss zwischen Leichtlauf der Rolle und fester Montage (also die Rolle an den Käfig)? Na wie auch immer, habe das Schaltwerk jetzt dran (samt Rollen   ) Ich glaube dieses Metallplättchen fungierte auch als Art Distanzscheibe, dann wohl nicht ganz fest anziehen...keine Ahnung   
Ach, hab keinen Nerv mehr hier... Bei der Schaltungseinstellung bin ich mittlerweile auch durcheinander gekommen, obwohl ich mein Deore bisher immer ganz flott einstellen konnte und mein Zug ist auch bald durchgequetscht hinten...
Wieso habe ich auch nur gewechselt, das Deore Schaltwerk hat gut funktioniert...bloß weil dieses XTR-Schaltwerk hier am Schreibtisch so rumlag und einen anfunkelte


----------



## dubbel (22. April 2004)

hast du jemanden in der verwandschaft mit namen "kutas"?


----------



## Tom:-) (22. April 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hast du jemanden in der verwandschaft mit namen "kutas"?



 

...nicht aufhören!


----------



## Ralfbausa (22. April 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hast du jemanden in der verwandschaft mit namen "kutas"?





			
				Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht aufhören!



     

RICHTIG!!!!

      

Des gfefällt mir. 
BTW, gibt bestimmt gleich mecker von coffee.


----------



## Markus996 (22. April 2004)

So, folgendes:
Funktioniert jetzt alles astrein! Diese Scheibe ist auch wieder drin. Hat sich also erledigt.

Zu euch "Spaßvögeln":

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer oder was das/dieses kutas ist, aber falls ihr mich verschaukeln wollt, disqualifiziert ihr euch selbst einer vernünftigen Kommunikation. Entweder ihr wisst, was diese Scheibe da ist und schreibt etwas dazu oder lasst es einfach bleiben! Ich habe doch ganz normal und höflich gefragt. Meine Güte...


----------



## dubbel (22. April 2004)

na super - sowas mag ich: 

erst ne ganz normale frage nicht beantworten,dann batzig werden und dann auch noch vorträge halten über kommunikation.

höflichkeit wird heutzutage wohl nicht mehr erwünscht - sag doch einfach, wenn dir deine mitmenschen wurscht sind. 

tztztz...


----------



## kutas (22. April 2004)

hey dubbel willst du stress? 

gruß ich


----------



## Markus996 (22. April 2004)

Oh je, ich seh´schon...Thread am besten schließen oder löschen...


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2004)

@ Markus,

sorry, ist vielleicht zum falschen Zeitpunkt gekommen Deine Anfrage nach jemanden der Dir hilft. Schau einfach mal ein paar Beiträge weiter unten, wo jemand bezüglich seines Steuersatzes fragen hat. Vielleicht erklärt dir das ja die Reaktion der anderen.

hier lang........ bitte alles lesen 

Falls Du es ehrlich meinst *vorsichtigbin* und noch hilfe benötigst, kann ich dir gerne helfen. Müsstest halt kommen ;-) Knnst Dich ja melden.

@ Kutas,

ich glaube Du brauchst langsam mal ne längere Forumsauszeit. Entweder Du benimmst Dich hier jetzt mal und schreibst normal, oder Du bist raus.

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kutas,
> ich glaube Du brauchst langsam mal ne längere Forumsauszeit. Entweder Du benimmst Dich hier jetzt mal und schreibst normal, oder Du bist raus.
> Grüße coffee



Guten Morgen,
habe ich's nicht gesagt, jetzt gibts wieder mecker (berechtigterweise) von coffee.   Also, Benimmmodus-> ON   



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Zu euch "Spaßvögeln":
> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer oder was das/dieses kutas ist, aber falls ihr mich verschaukeln wollt, disqualifiziert ihr euch selbst einer vernünftigen Kommunikation. Entweder ihr wisst, was diese Scheibe da ist und schreibt etwas dazu oder lasst es einfach bleiben! Ich habe doch ganz normal und höflich gefragt. Meine Güte...




@Markus,
die Kommentare waren schon 'Insider' Witze. Hier will Dich(persönlich) aber keiner verschaukel, geht nur etwas lustiger hier zu. Nix für ungut, war nix gegen Dich...Solltest Du Dich angegriffen gefühlt haben, hier ein SORRY im Namen aller "Spaßvögeln".


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2004)

@ Ralf,

ich habe Euch "Spaßvögel" doch garnicht angemeckert ;-) sondern nur für Aufklärung gesorgt *gg*


Grüßle coffee

P.S. kommst du heute Abend auch?


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

Hallo, hallo,   
ich weiss aber wir wollen doch keinen Neuling vergraulen, oder?
Und @Kutas kann schonmal mecker bekommen, schon rein preventiv und pädagogisch gesehen.    Er scheint ja noch in dem 'Bedarfsalter' zu sein.   



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf,
> ich habe Euch "Spaßvögel" doch garnicht angemeckert ;-) sondern nur für Aufklärung gesorgt *gg*
> Grüßle coffee
> P.S. kommst du heute Abend auch?



Würde heute Abend gern kommen, hab aber leider keinen fahrbaren Untersatz.  Hoffentlich das nächste Mal.
Hat bisher leider nie geklappt war entweder nicht oder igenwas anderes...

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2004)

@ Ralf,

wo am Land kommst denn her? evtl. könnte ich oder wer anderes dich mitnehmen ;-)


coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf,
> wo am Land kommst denn her? evtl. könnte ich oder wer anderes dich mitnehmen ;-)
> coffee



Hoppla, etz sind wir aber im Forum verutscht.   

Ich wohne bei Altdorf, hinter den sieben Bergen, bei den sieben Zwergen.   
Quasi, da wo die grossen Antennen stehen. (Dillberg???) Is a bissel weit von Grosschwarzele.   

Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2004)

Deine Ducati hat wohl frei *gg*

also vom Bahnhof (Nbg.) Abholen wär kein Problem. udn zum Bahnhof hinbringn auch nciht. Also wenn Du ne S-Bahnverbindung nimmst 


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. April 2004)

laufen ist gesund.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. April 2004)

Also, nachdem ich erst den urspruenglichen Kutas- Thread, und dann diesen hier, teils mit reichlich Amusement, verfolgt habe moechte ich, da ich ja wie die beiden auch ziemlich neu hier bin, mal meine Sicht wiedergeben:

Ich finde es generell immer ziemlich schlechten Stil, sich darueber lustig zu machen, wenn jemand etwas nicht versteht.

Die meisten Internetforen beziehen ihren Zulauf aus der Tatsache, dass immer wieder Leute nicht weiter wissen, eine andere Meinung zu etwas hoeren wollen, oder sonstwie Unterstuetzung, oder Rat brauchen.

Werden sie dann mit Spott, oder fuer sie unverstaendlichen "Insidern" empfangen finde ich das ziemlich kontraproduktiv.

Ich kann da nur immer die alte Binsenweisheit zitieren: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen.

Das soll jetzt kein einseitiger Vorwurf an bestimmte Leute sein, denn (um gleich nochmal ins Phrasenschwein zu zahlen) auch hier gilt natuerlich: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus.

Aber man sollte schon darauf achten, dass sich etwas wie "Bist du mit Kutas verwandt?" nicht als Standarantwort auf Fragen etabliert, die dem einen oder anderen "naiv" (um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren) vorkommen.

Jeder hat irgendwann mal "klein" angefangen, bei mir war das mit acht Jahren auf dem BMX, haette es damals schon das Internet gegeben haette ich vermutlich irgendwo die Frage gestellt, wie man eigentlich eine abgesprungene Kette wieder rauf bekommt... und dann wahrscheinlich auch ungehalten reagiert, wenn Leute anfangen, sich darueber lustig zu machen, dass ich etwas nicht durchschaue, was fuer sie selbstverstaendlich ist.

EDIT: Der Post kommt spaet, eigentlich an einer Stelle, an der er nicht mehr noetig ist, weil ich erst eine Weile darueber nachgedacht habe, ob ich etwas dazu sagen soll, inzwischen ist ja beiden mehr oder minder geholfen, aber ich hielt es doch fuer noetig meinen Senf dazu zu geben.


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Ducati hat wohl frei *gg*
> also vom Bahnhof (Nbg.) Abholen wär kein Problem. udn zum Bahnhof hinbringn auch nciht. Also wenn Du ne S-Bahnverbindung nimmst
> coffee



@coffee
Die Ducati hat nen Termin mit nem TÜV Mann und steht beim Händler...leider.

Danke für das Angebot aber Bahnhof nützt mir leider nix.
Da komme ich nur bis Altdorf, hätte aber noch 10km zu Fuss zu bewältigen.
...man ist halt nimmer der Jüngste...  

Ralf


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2004)

@ RalfB,

schade. Haste die Mail, bzw PM bekommen?



@ FuzzyLogic,

Du hast sicher recht. Keine Frage. Und ich habe den Thread erst heute Morgen gesehen. Deshalb auch erst da mein Posting. Wo ich, denke ich, durchaus für Aufklärung gesorgt habe.

Es ist immer schwer als "neuling" die anderen einzuschätzen. Und einen "scherz" richtig zu bewerten.

Aber ich muss auch sagen, das ich wenn ich "neuling" wäre, nict so, wie teilweise (ich muss nun mal Namen nennen) Kutas mit uns hier umgeht. Gerade ich habe von beginn an ihn verteidigt und dann sogar geholfen. Der Dank..les es selbst. Bei sowas muss ich den Kopf schütteln udn mich fragen wo die Erziehung heute hin ist ;-(

Grüße coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (23. April 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nachdem ich erst den urspruenglichen Kutas- Thread, und dann diesen hier, teils mit reichlich Amusement, verfolgt habe moechte ich, da ich ja wie die beiden auch ziemlich neu hier bin, mal meine Sicht wiedergeben:
> 
> Ich finde es generell immer ziemlich schlechten Stil, sich darueber lustig zu machen, wenn jemand etwas nicht versteht.
> 
> ...




jo @fuzzylogic,

da hast du völlig recht. normalerweise läuft das hier auch so - wie coffee schon sagt, es gab in letzter zeit ein paar threads wo es genau anders herum lief. die kollegen/innen haben vernünftige und sachliche antworten gegeben, fühlten sich dann aber von dem threadautor verarscht. 

@markus996 - sorry, das war ein running-gag auf deine kappe, nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. April 2004)

@Coffee: Wie gesagt, das sollte kein Vorwurf sein. Ich wollte nur mal darstellen, wie das auf einen Neuling wirkt, wenn er dann erstmal gefragt wird, ob er's denn nicht checkt, oder wie alt er denn wohl ist, oder ob er verwandt mit jemandem ist, von dem er noch nie gehoert hat.

Das das Verhalten von Kutas nicht ok war ist klar, und mit seiner daemlichen Signatur beispielsweise steigert er sicher auch nicht gerade seinen Beliebtheitsgrad. Aber man konnte auch ganz gut sehen, dass er sich dann an dem Verhalten der anderen orientierte. Ich will ja jetzt keinen Vortrag ueber Vorbildfunktionen halten, und wir sind ja schliesslich alle zum Spass hier, aber der Ton macht eben die Musik (scheine heute Nacht auf einer Sprichwortsammlung geschlafen zu haben   )

Aus anderen Bereichen kenne ich eben das Problem, dass man mitunter sehr schnell Gefahr laeuft, sich elitaer zu verhalten, bloss weil man etwas mehr weiss als andere.

Das, wenn man weniger weiss, natuerlich gelten sollte, dass man erstmal versucht, sich mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen schlau zu machen, die FAQs und die Forumsregeln zu lesen, und dann im geeigneten Forum eine hoefliche Frage zu stellen ist auch klar. Aber da koennte ich mich jetzt wieder auf das hohe Ross setzen und sagen, seit 1994 geht es mit der Netiquette eben staendig bergab, das lernen die Leute einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2004)

@ FuzzyLogic,

ich sehe es auch nicht als Vorwurf. Und ich versuche wirklich jedem gerecht zu werden. Und habe sogar eine PM an Markus geschickt, um die Sache aufzuklären.

Ich helfe wirklich gerne. Auch in diesem Fall helfe ich gerne. Markus kann sich an mich wenden. Das steht auch in der PM. Ist halt dumm gelaufen. Aber ich bin halt auch nicht immer 24 Stunden online   

Ebenso fnde ich es halt schade, wenn die hilfsbereitschaft ausgenutzt wird und dann noch von betreffenden User völlig falsch im Forum breitgetreten wird   Sowas finde ich anstandslos.

@ Markus,
Wär shcön wenn Du dich nochmals meldest. Es ist wirklich keine absicht gewesen.

coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. April 2004)

Also, bevor das hier ausufert: Ich bin von der Hilfsbereitschaft in diesem Forum absolut begeistert, es ist mir bisher noch nicht gelungen, eine Frage zu stellen, die nicht beantwortet worden waere. Mir war nur wichtig, das alles geschieht, damit das so bleibt. Aber da mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen.


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bevor das hier ausufert: Ich bin von der Hilfsbereitschaft in diesem Forum absolut begeistert, es ist mir bisher noch nicht gelungen, eine Frage zu stellen, die nicht beantwortet worden waere. Mir war nur wichtig, das alles geschieht, damit das so bleibt. Aber da mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen.



Also...Apropos Hilfbereitschaft...     
Bei mir steht Frühjahrsputz an, also wer ist hier Hilfsbereit.   

...incl. Fensterputzen...weil...das hasse ich.

Ralf


----------



## Markus996 (23. April 2004)

@ Coffee: PM

@ "Spaßvögel": Okay... Aber Charme hat noch niemandem geschadet...

@ FuzzyLogic: Klasse! Genau meine Ansichten... 

@ kutas: Manieren lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

@Alle,
ja wie jetzt???? Kommt jetzt keiner zum putzen zu mir?????   

        

@Markus,
das klingt ja fast wie 'Forum-Group-Versöhnung'   *knuddel*



			
				Markus996 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Coffee: PM
> 
> @ "Spaßvögel": Okay... Aber Charme hat noch niemandem geschadet...
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2004)

@ Ralf,


  putz doch selber


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf,
> putz doch selber



Muahhh, 
Frauen können sooooooo  grausam sein.  

...hatte ich doch fast sowas vermutet,
naja, ein Versuch war's wert.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. April 2004)

@Ralf: Du koenntest ja deine Duc wenn sie wieder TÜV hat volltanken, bei mir vorbeibringen, dann kriegst du sie bereits vier Stunden spaeter zurueck, mit frisch geputzter Cockpitscheibe ... ach Mist, sie hat ja keine


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

Hey FuzzyLogic,
was sind des das für Töne.   

Tssss, gibst wohl gerade Deine Vernunft auf    und mutierst zum Spassvogel.   

PS: habe doch ne Scheibe...aber nur ne kleine.   



			
				FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralf: Du koenntest ja deine Duc wenn sie wieder TÜV hat volltanken, bei mir vorbeibringen, dann kriegst du sie bereits vier Stunden spaeter zurueck, mit frisch geputzter Cockpitscheibe ... ach Mist, sie hat ja keine


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2004)

@ Fuzzy,

genau, und vor dem scheibenputzen musste mich noch abholen wegen dem richtigen Putzmittel   

@ Ralf, 

also das Ducatilein würde ich auch putzen ;-))


coffee


----------



## dubbel (23. April 2004)

wer is eigentlich heute dran, meinen schreibtisch aufzuräumen?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. April 2004)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> Tssss, gibst wohl gerade Deine Vernunft auf    und mutierst zum Spassvogel.


Kann jemand mit einem Seth Enslow- Zitat in der Signatuer vernuenftig sein?   





			
				RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> PS: habe doch ne Scheibe...aber nur ne kleine.


Na dann, immer her mit dem guten Stueck   

@Coffee: Ok, dann komme ich bei dir vorbei, sobald Ralf sein Baby abgeliefert hat, und nach der Testfahrt putzen wir mit deinem Putzmittel seine Scheinwerferverkleidung (das ganze Mopped waere uebertrieben, er putzt ja vor allem nicht gerne Fenster).

@dubbel: Kommt darauf an, wie massiv dein Schreibtisch ist, kurzes Kippen um 45° in eine beliebige Richtung loest das Problem meist sehr schnell, und fuer den Fussboden ist das Putzpersonal zustaendig...


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. April 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand mit einem Seth Enslow- Zitat in der Signatuer vernuenftig sein?



Tja nun, kann ich nicht sagen...muss ich jeden Werbetexter kennen?  



			
				FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann, immer her mit dem guten Stueck



Also an's gute Stück darf nicht jeder, *gg* Du nicht   coffee, vielleicht schon eher.   (Hoffe der Thread wird jetzt nicht geschlossen)   



			
				FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mopped waere uebertrieben...



Das Wort 'Mopped' verbiet ich mich mir für ne Ducati.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. April 2004)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> Tja nun, kann ich nicht sagen...muss ich jeden Werbetexter kennen?



Nein, musst du natuerlich nicht. 

Hab mal eben fuer dich gegooglet, hier der erste Link:
http://www.extreme.com/legends/viewrider.php?rn=Seth Enslow




			
				RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> Also an's gute Stück darf nicht jeder, *gg* Du nicht   coffee, vielleicht schon eher.



Jetzt sei mal nicht so intolerant   





			
				RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort 'Mopped' verbiet ich mich mir für ne Ducati.


Naja, is ja mehr so die Minimal- Ducati. Was fuer ne Monster isses denn, ne 600er?   

Ausserdem is Mopped (oder kurz 'Ped') im schwaebischen eine Bezeichnung fuer alles, was einen Motor hat und zwei Raeder, egal ob Kreidler, Suzuki, Laverda, oder eben auch Ducati


----------



## manic (23. April 2004)

Jepp. Da skann ich bestätigen. Da smit dem Mopped hat der bub nämlich von mir gelernt. Und meine Laverda 750S ist selbstversrändlich auch ein Mopped, genauso wie jede Ducati.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. April 2004)

Was machst denn du hier? Du solltest wahlweise dein Schatzi troesten, dass sie heute abend allein sein muss, oder bereits auf der Autobahn ins schoene Frankenland sein... los, mach hin


----------



## manic (23. April 2004)

Junger mAn n, bewahren sie Ruhe. Ich fahre um 16.30 Uhr los. Material ist eschoneingeladen und ich muss auf dem Weg nur noch an der BAnk vorbeiund kurz was abliefern. Also immer die Ruhe bewahren.

UNd DU wiesst doch: Mein baby ist beim Frisöööör!


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. April 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> UNd DU wiesst doch: Mein baby ist beim Frisöööör!


Ein Grund mehr weg zu sein, bevor sie zurueck kommt


----------



## kutas (23. April 2004)

wat?

Wer hat angefangen ich odergelöscht dubbel?! 

So @coffee: Warum ist mein wunderschönen thread geschlossen? Ich hab doch soviel arbeit da rein inwestiert damit er so prachtvoll dasteht. Eigentlich solltest du ihn sogar oben hinheften.  Wäre bestimmt nix falsches. 
Weil er eben geschlossen ist. Ich hoffe der nächste Thread den Du irgendwo eröffnest beinhaltet mal keinen Schwachsinn. Ud hör bitte auf ständig den coolen zu spielen. Sei einfach NORMAL.

 Grüße coffee


gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> wat?
> 
> Wer hat angefangen ich oder rubbel dubbel?!


was meinst du mit angefangen?
ich hab markus ne frage gestellt und du fängst an zu pöbeln. 
bleib mir vom leib, du wolkenschieber.


----------



## Markus996 (24. April 2004)

dubbel, das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst, dass die Frage am Anfang des Threads ernsthaft war?! Jetzt hör aber auf, sonst stufe ich dich geistig auf das Niveau des na du weißt schon, wen ich meine ein


----------



## kutas (24. April 2004)

ej leute jetzt mal erntshaft, seit ihr auf drogen? Was greift ihr mich an ihr *******r?!

gruß ich


----------



## Ralfbausa (24. April 2004)

@kutas

...jetzt mal ganz ruhig....langsam reiten.
Kneif Dir doch bitte mal solche 'Anmachen'. 
Endweder wir gehen hier normal 'wenn auch lustig' miteinander um oder die Moderatoren weisen Dich freundlich darauf hin und wenn's nix hilft bist Du raus...
Also...schalte doch bitte mal nen Gang runter...



			
				kutas schrieb:
			
		

> ej leute jetzt mal erntshaft, seit ihr auf drogen? Was greift ihr mich an ihr *******r?!
> 
> gruß ich


----------



## dubbel (24. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> Was greift ihr mich an ihr *******r?!


wer greift dich in welcher form, derer du dich nicht auch befleissigst, an? 

mit anderen worten: wenn du so redest, warum dann nicht auch andere?
oder andersrum: benimm dich, denn du bist hier nicht der einzige mit großem maul. 

aber wieso du bei der bloßen nennung deines namens schon rot siehst - is ja komisch...


----------

